
news.YC Meetup: Future of Web Design, Wednesday 18th, London - danw

======
danw
Is anyone else going to be at the Future of Web Design in London on Wednesday?

If anyone else is attending I'll be there all day and it would be great to
meet any fellow news.YC'ers. You can find me either at the registration desk
or in the speakers corner. If in doubt ask one of the Carson Systems folk to
point me out.

